

Justin.TV on Yahoo news - abstractbill
http://potw.news.yahoo.com/s/potw/40075/the-real-reality-tv

======
palish
How did the crew get their inspiration for Justin.tv?

Hah! Catching that crime was brilliant. Did they get him?

